# more oak burl and walnut



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's the other half of the oak burl that Dean Jordan was nice enough to send me… Thanks, Dean! I had never turned oak burl before, and this stuff is gorgeous!

This one is about 13" tall and 6" wide with three layers of differing veneer between the oak and claro walnut at each end. It's wet sanded to 600 with walnut oil for the pics.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions are always appreciated!

[attachment=11776][attachment=11777]


----------



## myingling (Oct 7, 2012)

Sweet turn


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2012)

You nailed that one David. I can't see anything I would change - perfect IMO. And wow that wood is spectacular!

What is the veneer species?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous ! I love the color combo of those 2 woods together.
I am always inspired by your work. Keep em coming !
Scott


----------



## phinds (Oct 7, 2012)

GREAT use of some funky wood


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful turning! Love the woods just like the last one. I think I like this form a little better than than first but either one about as close to perfect as you are going to get!


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice, smooth shape and the wood seem to be the right proportions.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks everybody!



Kevin said:


> What is the veneer species?



I'm not sure, Kevin, but I think red oak, walnut, and beech... I got them out of a grab bag from Woodcraft. I need to get with Phinds about some more veneer, but I essentially just use it like this for contrast... I've never actually used it the way it's meant to be used.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2012)

Very Very nice- I love the color and contrast of woods..........


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 7, 2012)

Lovely! I do think the extra thickness of veneers helps. You have a great eye for form, and as I have seen, an excellent technique for creating fair curves. I have a piece of this oak burl up for donation...maybe you'll inspire some bidding with this piece!


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 7, 2012)

Great lurn David. Rick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2012)

Spun well my friend, very well indeed!


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like you put that antsy wood to good use.Love the porportion and use of contrasting wood.The inside of that oak is very hard isnt it? what the ants didnt eat.
I have some very large pieces left if you are ever interested.


----------

